# Beamswork for 40 gallon



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

6500k is usually considered "too yellow/green", rarely too blue. The 10000k/acinic on the other hand ..
none of the Beamsworks have "great color".. to be fair most others don't in my mind either.
I'd be more inclined to suggest 2 Finnex stingrays..
2 would be $128...
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Stingray-Aquarium-Light-36-Inch/dp/B00NAFQ6D2


> -the light color it gives off looks very white to white blueish (see pics). It makes everything look crisp and clear, I like it, especially when it's on in the dark. Some people might want a more natural light look, like a warm daylight color, other more expensive lights can give you this if it's your preference.
> 
> Cons:
> -if you want a warm light color, go with a more expensive light that you can adjust the wavelengths on


or a bit cheaper:
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...&qid=1491857839&sr=1-8&keywords=beamswork+36"
But that would probably be a bit too blue as well..

how about 1 stingray, one 6500k Beamswork.

Only other choices are "color adjustable" lights..at a cost.
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

I'm really pleased with the Beamswork 6500k, 1 watt (hi-lumen) led that I bought off E-Bay. Added the timer too. Color is just fine and the price was right!


----------



## SallImSayin (Jan 30, 2017)

I have this one on my 55 and it lights up my whole tank (every inch, no shadowy parts) very well despite being 36 in in a 48 in. tank. $29.95. I see they're out of stock right now, though. I bought it last month after trying a Nicrew that didn't sufficiently light a smaller tank of mine (dark spots). It's 1w, 10000k.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019GDKPP6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jamieson22 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a pair of these on my 125g (72" version) and am very happy with them:
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-6500K-Lumen-Aquarium-Freshwater/dp/B01FVNPZLY


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamieson22 said:


> I have a pair of these on my 125g (72" version) and am very happy with them:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-6500K-Lumen-Aquarium-Freshwater/dp/B01FVNPZLY




Does it grow plants well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamieson22 (Mar 27, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> Does it grow plants well?



From my experience it does. I believe I saw that a pair on my 125g should put me at 50 PAR at substrate.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamieson22 said:


> From my experience it does. I believe I saw that a pair on my 125g should put me at 50 PAR at substrate.




Ok. I'm starting a 29 gallon tank and I have a budget so I want to go with beamworks but feels like finnex is more powerful and is able to grow more plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamieson22 (Mar 27, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> Ok. I'm starting a 29 gallon tank and I have a budget so I want to go with beamworks but feels like finnex is more powerful and is able to grow more plants.


I don't think many Finnex will top the DHL 6500k.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> Ok. I'm starting a 29 gallon tank and I have a budget so I want to go with beamworks but feels like finnex is more powerful and is able to grow more plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Pent .5w is pretty much "best in class" for decently priced basic strip lights.
just don't get any 3 row .5w ones..
There is a 5 row fspec that is much better than the one in the above chart.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Pent .5w is pretty much "best in class" for decently priced basic strip lights.
> just don't get any 3 row .5w ones..
> There is a 5 row fspec that is much better than the one in the above chart.




Ok thank you. I will probably get the pent version even though I want to get the fancy finnex... looks like fspec is mostly 10,000k which is for marine tanks... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamieson22 (Mar 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Pent .5w is pretty much "best in class" for decently priced basic strip lights.
> just don't get any 3 row .5w ones..
> There is a 5 row fspec that is much better than the one in the above chart.



Is the current DHL 6500k a refresh of the HE 6500k in the chart above? Both are an array of 1w LED and seem to be in similar numbers.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamieson22 said:


> Is the current DHL 6500k a refresh of the HE 6500k in the chart above? Both are an array of 1w LED and seem to be in similar numbers.




I don't see a DHL model up there... Pent and DHL are different; pent has 5 rows of .5w leds and DHL has 3 rows of 1W leds the chart has the pent version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> I don't see a DHL model up there... Pent and DHL are different; pent has 5 rows of .5w leds and DHL has 3 rows of 1W leds the chart has the pent version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HE model.. (does have all whites)









DHL is "old style" case..
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-6500K-Lumen-Aquarium-Freshwater/dp/B01LFGKMT6



> Lumen: 4500
> LEDs: 45x 1W Config: 39x 6500K, 6x Actinic 460nm


can check specs though..
as long as they run the same wattage and have the same diode count/lenght, they will most likely be very similar..
The SMD .5w and 1W emitters are pretty much "industry standard" nowadays...R&D needs to compete and outperform t5/8's..and this size is a sweet spot sort of..

BTW: none of the LED's are "driven" at those ratings.. .5w may be .3w.. 1w may be .8W.. System watts is another story..


----------



## Jamieson22 (Mar 27, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> HE model.. (does have all whites)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the HE and DHL seem to be same in the specs. I have not seen the HE for sale so assumed the DHL was a "newer" version of it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sizes and styles come and go w/ the container ships.. 
Best source is topdogseller.. Also sells through Amazon..
Probably accounts for 80% of beamsworks retail sales... at least under the Beamswork name and not considering China direct. 
Newest versions are the flat ones...

Aquatraders was another source that apparently has ceased business,though they may be around under another name..
got kind of a bad name when their t5's started burning..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> sizes and styles come and go w/ the container ships..
> 
> Best source is topdogseller.. Also sells through Amazon..
> 
> ...




Lol you should get a cut from his sales. Sure me makes some sales through you [emoji4]. Or are you topdogseller?? [emoji15][emoji15]
If so can I get a discount on a 48" [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Pent .5w is pretty much "best in class" for decently priced basic strip lights.
> 
> just don't get any 3 row .5w ones..
> 
> There is a 5 row fspec that is much better than the one in the above chart.




Do you happen to have par readings on the 48" Beamswork pent??

Too bad they do not have the 48" da vspec yet.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Lol you should get a cut from his sales.


I wish....

As to PAR.. No..Just extrapolating from similar models will give a general idea
e.g
RayII
24" @ 18" 39
36" @ 18" 60
48" @ 18" 73

One could guess at about 13-20PAR increase per foot..


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> I wish....
> 
> As to PAR.. No..Just extrapolating from similar models will give a general idea
> e.g
> ...


Thanks a ton. You rock. Oh someone else needs help for a 180 gallon and pointed him to you and here to this thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1149593-3-beamswork-led-1w-6500k-180-a.html


----------

